# Red Eye with "something" sticking out of it



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Guys
I'm having problems in my viv with the Red Eyes...
Got them nearly a year and everything was all right until few days back...
I found one of them dead in the pool,one of them has strange colouration(spots i didn't observe before-top one on the first pic and third one has the most weird think hanging from it's back)
I was hoping it's strange liquidy poo but today is a second day and it is still there and I'm sure it's not a poo...
I already booked appointment with the vet but maybe one of you has seen something similar before?
Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
Regards
Greg 


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Those red eyes are extremely sick. What you see is a prolapse. Im pretty sure there are multiple reasons why that can happen. Parasites can cause this along with impaction. Probably other reasons too.

see for example:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html


CONTACT A VET ASAP!!!!!!!

Ive heard you can gently push it back in with a q-tip and some ky jelly but i would do some more research before trying this. 

Bring in a fecal sample to the vet when you bring in the frog. A couple of the freshest ones you can find.

Ive also heard sugar water or honey water can shrink it. Just a good soak in a warm honey bath.

Those are some of the sickets, skinniest red eyes ive seen in a while. They have not been eating right and something is definitely wrong with them.


also

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/69864-help-identify-please-s.html


----------



## velvety14u (Jul 13, 2011)

Sugar or sugar water is used frequently to shrink a prolapsed rectum. This frog is very very ill and needs care from a vet asap.The longer it stays prolapsed the less likely it will reduce. Parasites may be at the root of your frogs illness. The vet can check any samples you can bring with you. A frog this size should eat at least 2-3 large to XL crickets every 48 to 72 hrs easily.
As to the spotted appearance it appears to be more a sign of poor health IE..
unable to regulate hydration, temperature or just extremely stressed.Their enclosure may need a cleaning also. Hope some of this helps you get them some attention so that your frogs may recover quickly.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

yeah my red eyes eat upwards of 5 medium crickets some nights, sometimes more!!. They eat a ton, and they are on panacur for hookworms right now.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

The glass in the photos looks like it's wet - you may be keeping them too moist. RETF need good ventilation and just a shallow water dish to soak. Can you take a full tank shot?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

also hears a good list to fill out so we can provide more help


1-size of enclosure
2-# on inhabitants - specifically ( if there is another frog ---size differences ?)
3-humidity
4-temp
5-water - type - for both misting and soaking dish
6-materials used for substrate
7-enclosure set up i.e. plants( live or artificial) wood, bark etc -how were things prepared prior to being put into the viv
8-main food source
9-vitamins and calcium ? ( how often )
10-lighting 
11-what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
12-when is the last time he ate
13-have you found poop lately
14-a pic would be great ( including the frog ) any little cell phone pic is fine
15- how old is the frog 
16-how long have you owned him
17- is the frog wild caught or captive bred
18- frog food- how often and if its diverse what other feeders are used as treats
19- about how often the frog is handled 
20-is the enclosure is kept in a high or low traffic area
21- describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

velvety14u said:


> A frog this size should eat at least 2-3 large to XL crickets every 48 to 72 hrs easily.


I'm going to disagree with this statement... I've worked with red eyes for much longer than a decade and only fed them twice a week as a standard husbandry practice... They can also be fed smaller food items such as 1/2 grown crickets but the number just needs to be increased. We can calculate out the caloric requirements of a Red eye treefrog if you want to supply a weight and temperature..... 

Now these frogs are thinner looking than I would like to see which is a real concern. 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

yeah didnt realize he said xl. i wouldnt feed my frogs anything bigger than medium. I used to only feed with small crickets but i seemed to get more for my money with the mediums.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Ed should i not feed mine every night? I just keep live crickets in the tank at all times. I dont think they are overweight, if anything my female is overweight and it seems like she eats a little less than them. 

Also as you know my frogs have hookworms. its been 1 month since theyve started their treatment and they seem to be eating a lot better. Does that come into play also? I dont want to over feed my frogs nor under feed my frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

No, it is fine to allow them to forage as needed. I was more worried about the statement that they "must be" fed that often..... 

Hookworms can result in reduced weight gain due to loss of blood... 

Ed


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Ed said:


> No, it is fine to allow them to forage as needed. I was more worried about the statement that they "must be" fed that often.....
> 
> Hookworms can result in reduced weight gain due to loss of blood...
> 
> Ed


eh so i guess now i need to watch it. since i hopefully took control of the hookworms, they might start gaining weight... If my female is overweight would it be good to put her on a diet? lol. i can send you pictures if needed. 

sorry to hijack the thread. you can PM if necessary


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mrzoggs said:


> eh so i guess now i need to watch it. since i hopefully took control of the hookworms, they might start gaining weight... If my female is overweight would it be good to put her on a diet? lol. i can send you pictures if needed.
> 
> sorry to hijack the thread. you can PM if necessary


It should take awhile for the female to get fat... Have you consider the possibility that she is ovulating? 

Ed


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

the female isnt one of the ones who had hookworms. shes a new female i had bought from someone. they had her in a teeny tiny exo terra with a moss covered bottom. i had to get her outta there.


shes been kept away from the 2 with hookworms. She might have eggs though idk. How long can she keep the eggs inside her? Shes fat enough that her belly probably drags the ground. she looks like a 50 cent piece with legs lol.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mrzoggs said:


> shes been kept away from the 2 with hookworms. She might have eggs though idk. How long can she keep the eggs inside her? Shes fat enough that her belly probably drags the ground. she looks like a 50 cent piece with legs lol.


I don't think anyone has studied how long the eggs can be retained in a frog, and I would suspect it to be different for different species... 

Ed


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Most likely pin worms. Bacterial infection on the skin can be caused by an unsanitary condition in the tank or an outside source that was introduced into the tank.

Go to a vet!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You guys are aware that white spots on a red eye treefrog can also be normal? 

Ed


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

yup. one of mine has a few white spots. seen many healthy red eyes with white spots.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

i can see the one white spot on the red eye on the right. that is normal. the crazy splotches all over it are not normal. thats definitely something wrong. ive seen mine look splotchy after its stressed from a force feed but its only for a few minutes than its gone.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mrzoggs said:


> i can see the one white spot on the red eye on the right. that is normal. the crazy splotches all over it are not normal. thats definitely something wrong. ive seen mine look splotchy after its stressed from a force feed but its only for a few minutes than its gone.


Between working in the pet trade and the zoo, I've handled hundreds of RETF and the level of white spots on the one to the right isn't excessive from what I've seen, rare but not excessive.. the variation in the green intensity (darkness etc) is an indication of stress.. We don't know what was going on with it, so we can't be sure that animal didn't return to normal diurnal colors once the disturbance went away.. 

Ed


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Ed said:


> Between working in the pet trade and the zoo, I've handled hundreds of RETF and the level of white spots on the one to the right isn't excessive from what I've seen, rare but not excessive.. the variation in the green intensity (darkness etc) is an indication of stress.. We don't know what was going on with it, so we can't be sure that animal didn't return to normal diurnal colors once the disturbance went away..
> 
> Ed


I never even noticed the white spot on the one until it got brought up. Im sure its not excessive since mine has more than that and he is perfectly fine. I agree that the variation of green is caused by stress because mine do it for a moment after force feeding (which im sure is stressful). 

So yes. I agree completely.


----------



## Zach Valois (Jun 7, 2012)

Ed said:


> I'm going to disagree with this statement... I've worked with red eyes for much longer than a decade and only fed them twice a week as a standard husbandry practice... They can also be fed smaller food items such as 1/2 grown crickets but the number just needs to be increased. We can calculate out the caloric requirements of a Red eye treefrog if you want to supply a weight and temperature.....
> 
> Now these frogs are thinner looking than I would like to see which is a real concern.
> 
> ...


 Lol... I like this guy


----------



## Zach Valois (Jun 7, 2012)

Ed said:


> We don't know what was going on with it, so we can't be sure that animal didn't return to normal diurnal colors once the disturbance went away..
> 
> Ed


 Ed, since we're on the subject, can you give a physiological perspective on what is going on and why a frog may change color at night? In this case, RETF's normally turning a darker shade of green at night.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

my frogs get darker at night too. but the blotchiness of the skin is not something that is normal.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I would imagine they get darker at night either to blend in easier or something to do with the light not being on them but that's just a straight up guess. All knowing Ed will hopefully reveal the true answer to this mystery haha


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Zach Valois said:


> Ed, since we're on the subject, can you give a physiological perspective on what is going on and why a frog may change color at night? In this case, RETF's normally turning a darker shade of green at night.


There are a number of arguments on why many frogs under go a color change after dark, some of them are based on back grown color and camouflage ability, some are based on the fact that some frogs can see colors after dark (mate seeking), some are based on temperature and there can be wide spread differences in amount of change between subspecies (and potentially populations) and species.

See (not free access) ScienceDirect.com - General and Comparative Endocrinology - Effect of background color and low temperature on skin color and circulating ?-MSH in two species of leopard frog

(free access) http://www.cwu.edu/~lixing/stegen et al 2004.pdf 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ed said:


> There are a number of arguments on why many frogs under go a color change after dark, some of them are based on back grown color and camouflage ability, some are based on the fact that some frogs can see colors after dark (mate seeking), some are based on temperature and there can be wide spread differences in amount of change between subspecies (and potentially populations) and species.
> 
> See (not free access) ScienceDirect.com - General and Comparative Endocrinology - Effect of background color and low temperature on skin color and circulating ?-MSH in two species of leopard frog
> 
> ...



Ed, my tree frogs (Phyllomedusa tomopterna) get dark, almost blue, skin wherever I touch them. This is during their daytime light green color. So they are light green with light blue touch spots. It's pretty. Just wondering why it happens. (no I don't go around grabbing them and touching them every day  )


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogface said:


> Ed, my tree frogs (Phyllomedusa tomopterna) get dark, almost blue, skin wherever I touch them. This is during their daytime light green color. So they are light green with light blue touch spots. It's pretty. Just wondering why it happens. (no I don't go around grabbing them and touching them every day  )


 
Stress response..... The pigment cells containing melanin are able to expand and contract and this can be due to various stimuli. So what happens is that the melanin expands, reducing the interaction of the yellow pigments in the xanthopores with the reflected blue light from the iridiopores resulting in a dark blue coloration. 

Ed


----------

